# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Fragen bezglich Anschaffung eines neuen Segels (Wiedereinsteiger)

## ExAli

Hallo liebe Surfgemeinde,

nach ca. 15 Jahren Abstinenz vom Windsurfen bin ich dieses Jahr am Mittelmeer (Bucht von Ross, Spanien) wieder in diesen tollen Sport eingestiegen. Leider gibt mein uraltes Surfmaterial wohl nicht mehr das her, was man heutzutage modernes Windsurfen nennt. Ich war mit meinem ca. 30 Jahre alten Board (F2 Comet 330) und den zwei 6.0 und 6.8 qm groen Speed-Slalom-Cambersegeln meist ziemlich berfordert, whrend die anderen Surfer fleiig ihre Bahnen gezogen haben. Vermutlich ist mir das Brett gegenber neuen Boards zu schmal und die alten Segel sind (vor allem mit den Cambern) viel zu starr und vermutlich auch zu schwer.

Nach einigen informativen Gesprchen mit anderen Surfern bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, mir neues, aber (aufgrund des verfgbaren Budgets) nicht allzu teures Material zuzulegen. Ein neues Board, das mir aufgrund meiner Krperstatur (1,80m + 87kg) und meines Fahrknnens (Beachstart, Trapezfahren, Wasserstart, wackelige Halsentechnik) empfohlen wurde, konnte ich zwischenzeitlich gebraucht erwerben: ein Tabou Rocket 135 (CED) aus dem Jahr 2012.

Nun beabsichtige ich, mir dazu passend zunchst ein komplett neues Rigg (Segel, Mast, Gabelbaum, Mastverlngerung) anzuschaffen. Nach einigen Recherchen ist meine Segelwahl zunchst auf das „Rapid 7.9“ aus 2018 von GunSails gefallen (reduziertes Auslaufmodell, Luff 476, Boom 214). Dazu wrde ich mir den gnstigen Advantage-SDM-Mast (35% Carbon, IMCS 25) in der Lnge 460 mit 300er-Mastverlngerung und einen Advantage-Gabelbaum in der Gre 180-230, ebenfalls von GunSails, zulegen.

Jetzt meine Fragen hier im Forum: Meint Ihr, diese Wahl ist in Anbetracht dessen, dass ich vor allem im nchsten Sommerurlaub mit zunchst nur einem modernen Segel eine mglichst groe Windrange (3-5 Beaufort) in der Bucht von Ross abdecken mchte, sinnvoll? Bei deutlich strkerem Wind (bis max. 6, dann ist mit dem groen Board vermutlich eh Schluss) knnte ich dann ja evtl. auf mein altes 6.0-Cambersegel zurckgreifen!?
Was wre ggfs. ergnzend zu diesem Segel eine sinnvolle Variante als Zweitsegel (z.B. das „Rapid“ mit 6.7qm)? Mast und Gabelbaum sind damit dann evtl. auch nutzbar!?
Oder wrdet Ihr mir zu ganz anderen Segelgre(n), ... raten?

Ich freue mich ber Eure Kommentare und evtl. auch Tips.

----------


## Surf-Max

Hallo ExAli,
schn, dass du wieder eingestiegen bist. So, wie du bereits ein gebrauchtes Brett gekauft hast, so wrde ich mir auch das Rigg gebraucht kaufen. Die Zeiten, als ich mir neue Segel geleistet hab, sind lange her. Und heute sind sie noch viel teurer als damals. Wahnsinn! Na ja, es gibt gnstigere Anbieter, und Gun soll nicht schlecht sein. Von denen hatte ich mal ein Segel plus Mast geordert. Aber die beiden Mastteile passten nicht recht zusammen, und zusammengesteckt war der Mast dann nicht gerade. Aber das war hoffentlich ein Ausreier.
An deiner Stelle wrde ich mir die Tests durchlesen, hab ich jahrzehntelang gemacht.
Bei 5 Bft fahre ich ein Fnfer Segel. Da du schwerer bist brauchst du sicher ein Sechser. Ich wrde mir an deiner Stelle drei Segel anschaffen, so etwa 6.0, 7.0 und 8.0. Du hast ja Zeit. Schau auch mal bei ebay Kleinanzeigen rein. Da bin ich krzlich jede Menge Segel und Masten losgeworden. Und, falls du doch lieber neues Material kaufen willst - ich hab mir vor zwei drei Wochen ein Wanna Sails Generator zugelegt. Eine in Deutschland relativ unbekannte hollndische Segelmarke auf interessantem Preisniveau. Wenn ich den Tests glauben darf, dann taugen die.

Gru Max

----------


## rich

Hi EXALI,
besorge die gebrauchte GUN Sails Segel ab 2014. Die sind haltbar und gebraucht mit um die 200 € recht gnstig. Mast und Gabel wrde ich nicht unter Modell Cross Gun Sails whlen, auch gnstig um die 150 € fr den Mast 460 und Gabel um die 120 €.
Wenn es etwas Gutes sein soll dann ein Gun Stream in 8,1 und 7,5 und 6 qm
Aber beim 8 er ist bei 12 ktn Schluss und das 6 er geht gut bis 20 ktn.
Gre rich

----------


## silversurfer23

Hallo ExAli,
Ich wrde Dir auch zu den Gun Segeln raten. Das Preis-Leistungs-Verhltnis ist super. Ich kann Rich allerdings nicht in allen Punkten zustimmen. Er hat bestimmt schreiben wollen 8,1 oder 7,5  sonst macht die Abstufung keinen Sinn. Allerdings bei Deinen fast 90kg fngt es bei 12Knoten und 8er Segel erst an. Vorher kommst Du nicht ins Gleiten. Also. Groes Segel ca. 8,0qm und dann ca. 1,5qm Differenz zum kleineren. Nach meiner Erfahrung brauchst Du 2 Masten mit 50-75Prozent
Carbon, eine Gabel fr beide Segel reicht. Plane auf Dauer eine 3-4cm krzere Finne fr das kleine Segel ein. Das Brett luft dann bei mehr Wind ruhiger. 
Gru Silversurfer23.

----------


## ExAli

Vielen Dank Euch allen!!!
Eure Tipps sind super und bekrftigen mich in meiner bisherigen Einschtzung.
Ich bin brigens derzeit (vor allem wegen der anstrengenden Wasserstarts diesen Sommer) krftig am „Abspecken“. Von knapp 92kg auf jetzt 85kg habe ich es schon geschafft und strebe nun noch die 82kg an, aber das nur so nebenbei.
Was die Segel angeht, habe ich mir zwischenzeitlich ein neues (preislich reduziertes) „Auslaufmodell“ von GunSails zugelegt: ein „Rapid 7.9“ aus 2018. Den Tests und Beschreibungen zufolge halte ich das noch fr die bessere Wahl gegenber dem „Stream“. Fast alle Werte sollen im Vergleich besser sein, auer das Handling. Bei Mast und Gabelbaum habe ich brigens genau das gemacht, was hier auch schon vorgeschlagen wurde, nmlich jeweils die „Cross“-Variante gewhlt.
Was ein 2. Segel angeht, bin ich nun hier bei den Anzeigen auch noch auf ein 2008er Gaastra GTX fr kleines Geld gestoen. Camber wollte ich zwar nicht mehr unbedingt, aber ich fand zum einen die Abstufung zum Erstsegel ganz gut, und zum zweiten denke ich, mit den Cambern kann ich das Segel dann durchaus auch noch bei etwas strkerem Wind fahren und damit meine Windrange etwas vergrern. Auerdem passen bei diesem Modell sowohl mein neu gekaufter Gabelbaum und auch der Mast bezglich Lnge und Strke. Wenn ich mich dann hier doch getuscht habe, habe ich es zumindest versucht und auch nicht allzu viel Geld (< € 100,-) in den Wind geschossen. Ich hoffe, das Alter des Segels wird mich nicht enttuschen, der Zustand soll noch sehr gut sein und in Verbindung mit einem Brett aus 2012 msste das dann doch gehen!
=> 135-Freerideboard (2012), 7.9er Gunsails-Rapid (2018) + 6.5er Gaastra GTX (2008)
Vielen Dank noch mal fr all Eure Einschtzungen und Tipps. Vielleicht habt Ihr mir ja noch die eine oder andere ergnzende bzw. sinnvolle Rckmeldung!

----------


## Surf-Max

Ich kenne das Gaastra GTX nicht, aber keine Angst vor lterem Material. Im Zweifel sind da die Masten bzw. das Vorliek etwas lnger als bei den neueren, gedrungeneren Modellen. Wenn der Vorbesitzer pfleglich damit umging, es nicht aus einer Surfstation stammt oder viel in der Sonne gelegen hat, dann spricht nix dagegen und einiges dafr. Einmal hatte ich das Pech, dass bei einem gebrauchten 7.0er V6 bei voller Fahrt die komplette Monofilmbahn im Gabelbereich (geschtzt 1 1/2 bis 2 qm) zerfetzte. Kam nicht so gut, denn dabei hab ich einen Kiter umgenietet. Der trugs mit Fassung und sauste gleich weiter. Ich lege meine Segel nie zum Trocknen in die Sonne. Nie!

----------


## silversurfer23

Hallo ExAli,
Das geht ja alles flott bei Dir. Kurze Antwort, das Rapid ist sehr gut, fahre seit 9 Jahren ein 5,7er.
Ich bin bestens damit zufrieden. Sehr freeracig, schnell und druckpunktstabil. Und haltbar....
Nun zum GTX, hatte zweimal ein 9,8er. Du musst beim Aufbau umstndlich den Mast durch die Camber drcken. Die meisten anderen Hersteller haben Reiverschlsse zum einfachen Anklappen. Das funktioniert viel sicherer, die Camber springen selten vom Mast. Bei Gaastra muss der Mast exakt zum Segel passen. Dein Cross ist constantcarve und passt definitiv nicht! Kauf Dir lieber das
Rapid in kleiner. Eine Segellinie, gleicher Aufbau und durch das flachere Profil auch fahrstabiler.
Das GTX hat ein viel tieferes Profil, erfordert bei mehr Wind viel strkere Haltekrfte. Du braucht in dem vorgesehen Windbereich kein Cambersegel. 
Gru Silversurfer23

----------


## seegraser

zum Alter der Segel: Es gibt einige Moderne, die infolge von Knicken und dann Rissen kaum halten, whrend ltere mit kleineren oder auch schon greren Fenstern noch gut ihren Dienst tun. 

Vor einem Monat auf Fehmarn bei ordentlich Ost konnte man die Unterschiede beim Heizen nicht sehen - alle hatten schnellen Spa, moderne Segel wie auch 13 Jahre alte Segel ...

----------

